# Bringing your pets.



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have been reading with interest the threads about relocating your pets to Cyprus. I have had quotes from companies, but as stated, these appear so expensive, so when the time comes, I shall arrange transport for my 2 Springers myself. 
I understand they have to be at the cargo department 3 hours before take off, and are first off the plane at the other end. How did you transport them to your accomodation from the airport.? Was a taxi big enough for the cages and your luggage? Are taxi drivers happy to have dogs in their cars?

Many thanks for any replies.
Geraldine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading with interest the threads about relocating your pets to Cyprus. I have had quotes from companies, but as stated, these appear so expensive, so when the time comes, I shall arrange transport for my 2 Springers myself.
> I understand they have to be at the cargo department 3 hours before take off, and are first off the plane at the other end. How did you transport them to your accomodation from the airport.? Was a taxi big enough for the cages and your luggage? Are taxi drivers happy to have dogs in their cars?
> ...


Hi Geraldine,
A taxi certainly wont be big enough for luggage and dogs cages.
When some friends of ours came over with their two springers we arranged a neighbour of ours who has a pickup to collect the dogs in their cages.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Geraldine,
> A taxi certainly wont be big enough for luggage and dogs cages.
> When some friends of ours came over with their two springers we arranged a neighbour of ours who has a pickup to collect the dogs in their cages.
> 
> Regards Veronica


Thanks, Veronica, for that, another thing to get my head round! :juggle:


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading with interest the threads about relocating your pets to Cyprus. I have had quotes from companies, but as stated, these appear so expensive, so when the time comes, I shall arrange transport for my 2 Springers myself.
> I understand they have to be at the cargo department 3 hours before take off, and are first off the plane at the other end. How did you transport them to your accomodation from the airport.? Was a taxi big enough for the cages and your luggage? Are taxi drivers happy to have dogs in their cars?
> ...


Hi Geraldine

We will be arranging the transport ourselves aswell. As you say it is very expensive if you do it with the pet transport companies. The quotes I got seem very expensive. It will be another 6 weeks or so before we transport her over though as it will be 2/3 weeks before the furniture arrives and will be staying in an apartment to begin with. She will stay with our 2 sons after we have left for Cyprus and they will take her to the airport for us. We have got her pet passport nearly sorted just the blood test to do and we have bought her air crate/kennel to get her used to being in it. We have put her bed in it and leave the door open occasionally fastening her in, she has got used to it now and it is now referred to as her "bedroom"!

Did you buy the house in Amargetti or have you found somewhere else? We hope to be moving over in 2/3 weeks time. Can't wait!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

tammy123 said:


> Hi Geraldine
> 
> We will be arranging the transport ourselves aswell. As you say it is very expensive if you do it with the pet transport companies. The quotes I got seem very expensive. It will be another 6 weeks or so before we transport her over though as it will be 2/3 weeks before the furniture arrives and will be staying in an apartment to begin with. She will stay with our 2 sons after we have left for Cyprus and they will take her to the airport for us. We have got her pet passport nearly sorted just the blood test to do and we have bought her air crate/kennel to get her used to being in it. We have put her bed in it and leave the door open occasionally fastening her in, she has got used to it now and it is now referred to as her "bedroom"!
> 
> Did you buy the house in Amargetti or have you found somewhere else? We hope to be moving over in 2/3 weeks time. Can't wait!!


Hi,

How exciting to be going in such a short time, bet you're at the 'pulling your hair out' stage:juggle:

My dogs travel in their own cages in the car so hoping that the cages will make them think 'walkies'.! ! I have other peoples dogs at my home while they are away etc and its suprising how many are 'caged trained' and come complete with cage.

I'm still trying to sell my house, think I may have to reduce it some more, but that is less to spend on a property over in Cyprus Yes, still keen on the little house. Will just be the right size for me and the dogs.

Was supposed to be over last week for a weeks break, but the day before we flew, I got viral flu so had to cancel, really gutted. Anyway hoping to get out at the end of next month now.

Good luck with all the move and shall look forward to seeing how you get on in Cyprus.

Geraldine.


----------



## Hazel53 (Apr 29, 2009)

*taking my dogs !*

I have seen the replies about taking your dogs to Cyprus but could anyone actually tell me the sort of prices they have een quoted ? My dogs are two tinies a yorkie and a chuahua. All the internet companies will not give you a price without alot of questions etc ! Also sorry along the same lines we cannot decide whether to ship our furmiture out or at least some of it can anyone lett meknow what they paid for shipping and sorry finally ! We are at last going out to Cyprus again in October to select the property we want can anyone please confirm for us do you have to have a Permit or Visa or anything to buy and settle permanently in Cyprus. I know we should know this at this stage but we keep getting different answers so all advise will be great. Thanks for reading this !!:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hazel53 said:


> I have seen the replies about taking your dogs to Cyprus but could anyone actually tell me the sort of prices they have een quoted ? My dogs are two tinies a yorkie and a chuahua. All the internet companies will not give you a price without alot of questions etc ! Also sorry along the same lines we cannot decide whether to ship our furmiture out or at least some of it can anyone lett meknow what they paid for shipping and sorry finally ! We are at last going out to Cyprus again in October to select the property we want can anyone please confirm for us do you have to have a Permit or Visa or anything to buy and settle permanently in Cyprus. I know we should know this at this stage but we keep getting different answers so all advise will be great. Thanks for reading this !!:clap2:


Hi Hazel,
Sorry I cannot answer your questions about your dogs as it is some years since we moved over and prices for pet transport have no doubt changed. I am sure someone will be alongwho can answer that for oyu soon.
As far as needing permits or visas, I assume that you are British and therefore EU citizens so you do not need to have a visa or any sort of permits to buy a property or to settle permanently in Cyprus.
Once you move over you would apply for an ID card which shows you as being a resident. This can take a few months to get but isnt a problem.
Feel free to ask any questions and everyone here will do their best to answer them for you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Hazel53 (Apr 29, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Hazel,
> Sorry I cannot answer your questions about your dogs as it is some years since we moved over and prices for pet transport have no doubt changed. I am sure someone will be alongwho can answer that for oyu soon.
> As far as needing permits or visas, I assume that you are British and therefore EU citizens so you do not need to have a visa or any sort of permits to buy a property or to settle permanently in Cyprus.
> Once you move over you would apply for an ID card which shows you as being a resident. This can take a few months to get but isnt a problem.
> ...


Thank you so much for replying to my message, hopefully this will lead to some-one else reading my message and giving us some idea of an up to date price. You mention the ID card, where do you apply for those ? I have also read some if the other threads about importing your car, as I have a nearly new Jeep we are not sure what to do. It looks in some messages as if more trouble than its worth ! Anyway thanks once again and I am sure I will post something else soon. Hazel x


----------



## Hazel53 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for replying to my message, hopefully this will lead to some-one else reading my message and giving us some idea of an up to date price. You mention the ID card, where do you apply for those ? I have also read some if the other threads about importing your car, as I have a nearly new Jeep we are not sure what to do. It looks in some messages as if more trouble than its worth ! Anyway thanks once again and I am sure I will post something else soon. Hazel x


----------

